

Ask PG: What ideas are you tired of seeing - helwr

and which ones just don't seem to work in real world based on YC experience
======
mechanical_fish
PG has mentioned before that anything which touches label music is almost
certainly doomed.

But it's risky to make a list of things to categorically avoid. Things are too
unstable at the moment. We don't have a lot of practice living in a future
that hasn't happened yet. We know of a lot of things that have failed
repeatedly in the past, but will they continue to fail?

